# Reviving old thread: Temco NG to LP conversion



## Phlew (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm trying to help a family member who has a nearly identical problem to a closed thread in this forum from 2010: 





						In need of TEMCO gas to propane conversion kit
					

I purchased an existing home with a Direct Vent Zero Clearance Gas Fireplace Heater already installed. I the home was about 4 years old and the fireplace was never connected. The previous owner was also his own contractor for the build.   Do you see where this is going?  Once in I called the...




					www.hearth.com
				




My relative purchased a small rural home with a Temco DV5200MBN built into an elaborate stone masonry fireplace and mantel. They got LP gas installed solely to supply the gas fireplace, with the hope of reducing their heating costs. They tried to use it for a while, but something wasn't right. The plumber discovered it was set up for natural gas, not propane. Turns out this convertible unit was set up for natural gas from the manufacturer but should have come with a propane conversion kit, including an LP orifice and other parts. But they never received the kit -- or a manual or anything else for the unit. Temco is no longer in business, the conversion kit is no longer available from any of the multiple sources I've asked. They received estimates for replacing the Temco unit that far exceed their budget, largely because it would require removing and rebuilding the masonry.

I can't believe Temco used unique, proprietary, custom-machined conversion parts.  Can anyone point me to generic parts that would be compatible with this direct-vent unit, including the LP orifice and any valve(s) or other required parts? I found the installation/owner manual for this model (see below). I'm experienced with general mechanical, electrical, and other trades, but have limited experience with gas plumbing and appliances, so I would also appreciate any links to videos or other reliable instructions on converting from NG to LP -- preferably for this model, but also generally for similar models of gas insert fireplaces. Of course for safety we will have a licensed service technician inspect/install any conversion parts before using the fireplace.

Thanks in advance!

Here are photos of the service plate and the gas control. Fuel conversion for this model is on page 29 of the manual here:








						Fuel Conversion - Temco DV5200MB Installation And Operating Manual [Page 29]
					

Temco DV5200MB Manual Online: Fuel Conversion. WARNING: This Hi/Lo conversion kit must ONLY be applied as part of a conversion kit supplied by the appliance manufacturer for the speciﬁc appliance and type of gas being converted. The conversion shall be carried out in accordance with...




					www.manualslib.com


----------



## paulnlee (Jan 19, 2020)

Don't know about this but I can assure you in the appliance world I've run into upset folks who bought a NG range when they had LP only to find out it cannot be converted. (Piss poor sales person).  Since this has a conversion section in the manual it can be converted. What were the previous owners using? As far as never receiving the kit, it has to be ordered so if there was no LP why would they do that.


----------



## Phlew (Jan 19, 2020)

paulnlee said:


> Don't know about this but I can assure you in the appliance world I've run into upset folks who bought a NG range when they had LP only to find out it cannot be converted. (Piss poor sales person).  Since this has a conversion section in the manual it can be converted. What were the previous owners using? As far as never receiving the kit, it has to be ordered so if there was no LP why would they do that.


Well, gosh, if you “don’t know about this,” why would you bloviate a reply? As explained in the OP and the manual, this model came from the factory set up for NG, but included an LP conversion kit that was lost by the home’s previous owner and is no longer available.


----------



## blades (Jan 20, 2020)

The gas oriface would need to be resized and the regulator changed out to an LP one. Weather or not the gas valve it self would need changing I do not know.   But a good HVAC company should.


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Jan 24, 2020)

Gas valve does not need to be replaced. The gas valve pressure regulator does. The pilot orifice also needs to be changed to LP.
The biggest problem is finding the main burner orifice. I would remove it and check the number on it.


----------



## rsplodge (Nov 12, 2020)

Furnace To Fireplace said:


> Gas valve does not need to be replaced. The gas valve pressure regulator does. The pilot orifice also needs to be changed to LP.
> The biggest problem is finding the main burner orifice. I would remove it and check the number on it.


I'm looking into the same issue for a used Vermont Castings Dutchwest 2465 stove I bought that was setup for NG but I need LP. I'm in Canada but I did find a US supplier that says they have the conversion kit for US$400 which seems steep and I'm nervous about it being the correct parts, especially as I'll have to have it shipped to Canada and pay shipping, duties, etc.. Was hoping that some generic kits/parts were available.
To OP, did you ever get this sorted out?


----------



## paulnlee (Nov 12, 2020)

rsplodge said:


> I'm looking into the same issue for a used Vermont Castings Dutchwest 2465 stove I bought that was setup for NG but I need LP. I'm in Canada but I did find a US supplier that says they have the conversion kit for US$400 which seems steep and I'm nervous about it being the correct parts, especially as I'll have to have it shipped to Canada and pay shipping, duties, etc.. Was hoping that some generic kits/parts were available.
> To OP, did you ever get this sorted out?


 Can you name that supplier so we know who never to call


----------



## rsplodge (Nov 12, 2020)

paulnlee said:


> Can you name that supplier so we know who never to call



You mean because of the price?!
It's The Cozy Cabin in upperstate NY. They were very helpful on the phone. The Canadian supplier says the part was not available at all. I will try some other places but I was really wondering if generic conversion kits were available for stoves.


----------

